# Alexander Ave. capemay this a.m.



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Got out for some surf fishing this a.m. fished from 7-9:15. I was using clam and p/u 3 dogs the biggest going 45 inches. I had one run off on the bait runner reel but only let him run for about 5 sec before giving a tug. I actually fought it for like 10 sec. before coming detatched. I think it only had the clam and not the hook.

How long do you guys let the fish run before setting the hook?? I'm always nervous about hooking them deep. I didnt have a circle hook on today, would a circle hook prevent this even with letting them run longer?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I usually count to like 7-8 seconds and then lock the bail. I use circles ALL the time. The longer ya wait the deeper he swallows the hook.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*waiting time*

When I use J hooks, when I feel the tug, I cross his eyes!! If circle hooking it, what dog says...


----------

